# Statistics Gifts for Babies & a Techno-Stat Remix



## Daniel (Dec 2, 2009)

From the American Statistical Association:

"Surprise your friends and family with a unique gift from the ASA Marketplace. The marketplace features T-shirts, outerwear, children’s clothing, and more."

They would be surprised, but not in a good way :teehee:  

The only very interesting T-shirts there are for infants and toddlers: "Cutie π (pi)," "Dependent Variable" and "I'm Statistically Significant!"

And from the hallowed halls of Harvard:

YouTube - Statistics 303hf: The Techo-Mix


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 2, 2009)

:lol: Love the statistics techno mix!


----------



## Mari (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh dear, I love the ASA site and it really improved my mood for holiday shopping. The CSA does not appear to have such stuff for sale. I would be happily surprised but if you do not have too much money the stats booklet for women is only 1$ :thankyou2: Mari


----------



## Daniel (Dec 2, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Xelebes (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm so disappointed.  There was not a single 303 used.  There was some 909s but not a single 303.  I'm a sad panda.


----------

